# The new conversion grid for RCI is confusing........here is a link



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_ConversionGrids.pdf

The PFD values don't seem set, so they could give you less points for your weeks, if they choose.  Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it looks like it is variable, according to specific area and dates. 

I am disappointed if they have decided that pink weeks don't get as many points, even though RCI labels those weeks as red.


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 3, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_ConversionGrids.pdf
> 
> The PFD values don't seem set, so they could give you less points for your weeks, if they choose.  Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it looks like it is variable, according to specific area and dates.
> 
> I am disappointed if they have decided that pink weeks don't get as many points, even though RCI labels those weeks as red.



I can understand why RCI did it (not that I'm happy about it).  For example, a February week in New Hampshire, Vt, etc is in more demand than an February week on Cape Cod, but if RCI kept to the color scheme it would've evened out.  RCI should break up the NE regions into northern and southern New England as demand is so different from one to the other at different times of the year.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 4, 2009)

remind a new  pointer that this chart actually is ...

I think this is the chart that say how many points my weeks resort will pull, because I have a points account too. 

Am I close?


----------



## Dottie (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't see South Africa on the list.  Anyone know if the points assigned for pfd for SA deposits has changed?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking at North Carolina, it is the same old scam of overaveraging.  A pink week is the same as a bright red week, meaning the bright red week is underpointed and the pink week is overpointed, so that Points members can rip off Weeks members by snatching bargain basement prime weeks.  It does appear that they make distinctions among resorts given the ranges, which makes it something of a crapshoot, but what else is new with the Point scam.

The only way to protect the integrity of the Weeks system is to build a firewall and let Weeks trade for Weeks and Points for Points with out these fraudulent oneway crossover trades.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The PFD values don't seem set, so they could give you less points for your weeks, if they choose.  Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it looks like it is variable, according to specific area and dates.


I don't think this has anything to do with PFD. It just says how many points are required to get reservations at RCI Weeks resorts.  It says:

"The following regional exchange grids will help you determine how many Points you’ll need for reservations at RCI Weeks affiliated resorts.  
The regional sections and corresponding exchange grids are color-coded for easy reference and align with the grids and colors of the RCI Directory.  Point values provided in these grids represent the min and max necessary for a 7-night stay, based on region, seasonality, bedroom type, and resort award designation.


----------



## BillR (Mar 5, 2009)

*The Grid is does not make sense.  EXAMPLES:

January-Gulf States
H/S  - GOLD 11,500 - 20,000    ? - ?
1 BR - GOLD 16,000 - 29,000    ? - ?
2 BR - GOLD 68,000                  Lots of points
3 BR - GOLD 21,500 - 41,000    ? - ?  Less than 2 BR?

DECEMBER-MID SOUTH
H/S  - GOLD 26,500   
1 BR - GOLD 17,000 - 39,500     ? - ?
2 BR - GOLD 22,000 - 52,500     ? - ?
3 BR - GOLD 29,000 - 68,000     ? - ?

The VC's are NOT aware of the new grid.

I am awaiting a return call from my affiliate rep to explain.  PS:   What are pink weeks?
*


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2009)

BillR said:


> *The Grid is does not make sense.
> *



Does this explanation in fine print at the bottom of the charts make it any clearer?


Points required for exchange may vary from the numbers listed above for certain time periods. Time periods with single numerical figures indicate that all resorts in the area share the same seasonality and corresponding Point value. Time periods with numerical ranges may reflect that there are differing seasons across resorts within the region and Point values vary accordingly.


----------



## philemer (Mar 5, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_ConversionGrids.pdf
> 
> The PFD values don't seem set, so they could give you less points for your weeks, if they choose.  Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it looks like it is variable, according to specific area and dates.
> 
> I am disappointed if they have decided that pink weeks don't get as many points, even though RCI labels those weeks as red.



Cindy,
Here's the link to the generic points grid, for PFD, http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf

Bill,
The link you put in the Sticky a couple days ago, from Cindy, is for Points owners & shows points needed to trade into a resort. 

Unless I'm "out-to-lunch" and don't have a clue!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2009)

Phil, thanks for posting that grid.  I was surprised at the different layout of the other grid and thought maybe RCI had reconsidered the pinks weeks as being less valuable than the red. 

Bill, pink weeks are weeks that RCI considers red, but they are far from the most popular weeks, like September in Colorado.  RCI considers weeks 21-39 red, but not all weeks are the same.  

If I deposit a week 21 into RCI, it is going to have significantly lower trading power than a week 26.  As PFD, the week 21 gets the same number of points as that week 26, so it is a win-win for me, since my CO weeks are on a fixed rotating basis, changing every year on a set schedule.  The rotation is 3 weeks, so this year I will have a week 28, then next year it will be 31, the following year 34, etc.  This is how I use my poor trading weeks, by depositing them for points.  I don't raid weeks' inventory, though, I always use my points for Hawaii and now DVC.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know, Cindy. The chart that you linked to is the one in the newest vacation guide and the one that Phil linked to is the old one.  I suspect that the new chart will be used both ways -- for reservations into a weeks resort and for pfd. I (obviously) could be wrong, but that is my suspicion.


----------



## BillR (Mar 7, 2009)

*The affiliate reps are NOT using the new grids.*



Karen G said:


> Does this explanation in fine print at the bottom of the charts make it any clearer?
> 
> 
> Points required for exchange may vary from the numbers listed above for certain time periods. Time periods with single numerical figures indicate that all resorts in the area share the same seasonality and corresponding Point value. Time periods with numerical ranges may reflect that there are differing seasons across resorts within the region and Point values vary accordingly.



*I talked to my affiliate rep today - a neat lady I had the pleasure of meeting at CT.  She said that the new grids are worthless.  IT (Information Technology) RELEASED THE GRIDS INTO THE SYSTEM WITHOUT DISCUSSING WITH THE AFFILIATE REPRESENTATIVES AND MANAGEMENT.

 Kathryn is sending me the actual grids that they are and will be using until the garbage is undated and corrected.  I will submit THIS INFO next week.

PS An affiliate RCI rep is a person who travels to the resorts and reviews, updates, and teaches the new programs within the resorts.  Kathryn shared with us at CT the new weeks programs and the new RENTAL programs.  When I have more time, I will share this info with you all.
Kathryn has been with RCI for 21 years and she is sharp.*


----------



## philemer (Mar 7, 2009)

BillR said:


> *I talked to my affiliate rep today - a neat lady I had the pleasure of meeting at CT.  She said that the new grids are worthless.  IT (Information Technology) RELEASED THE GRIDS INTO THE SYSTEM WITHOUT DISCUSSING WITH THE AFFILIATE REPRESENTATIVES AND MANAGEMENT.
> 
> Kathryn is sending me the actual grids that they are and will be using until the garbage is undated and corrected.  I will submit THIS INFO next week.
> *



TIA for sharing, Bill. Ya gotta love the RCI I.T. Dept.


----------



## gorevs9 (Mar 16, 2009)

I cannot locate the weeks-to-points grid.  It used to be together with the Points Partners info.  Anyone know if RCI has finished their "updates"?


----------

